# Question about Apple iBOOK



## CodeShark (Dec 11, 2002)

I was at Fry's the other day and I saw the apple ibook. I was really tempted to buy one, but I really hate working with macintoshes. I totally love the look of the ibook tho, but my question is, is it possible to install windows XP on an ibook?

And if so, is it as simple as just sticking in the windows XP cd and just reformatting the hard drive?


----------



## ldcxd36 (Jul 23, 2003)

Windows XP can be installed on an apple computer using a program called Microsoft Virtual PC 7.

Basically you run your normal mac operating system, being mac OSX and you open windows XP like you would any other program. Virtual PC 7 installs windows XP to the mac operating system and accessing it is as easy as clicking the icon on the desktop.

Virtual PC 7 (windows XP) does run a little slow on the mac however is not too frustrating. It does however require the minimum following requirements

Processor: 700 MHz native PowerPC G3, G4, or G5 processor
Operating system: Mac OS X version 10.2.8 or later; Mac OS X version 10.3 is required for computers with a G5 processor
Memory: 512 MB of RAM


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Dont try to do anything that demands processing power with Virtual PC----you will be very disappointed. Only buy a Mac if you use it as a Mac


----------



## CodeShark (Dec 11, 2002)

What PC laptops would you guys recommend. I'm thinking along the lines of something that's at least 2.5ghz with 512 ram, but the thing is I want something that also looks nice like an ibook. ANy ideas?


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

It would help if you told us what you are going to use it for---desk top replacement, traveling etc--------Then I could recommend a couple.


----------



## CodeShark (Dec 11, 2002)

Mainly for college type work, maybe some video/audio editing as well. It'd be nice to easily transfer files from my laptop to my desktop too that's why I was sort of considering an ibook, but I really don't like working with macintosh.


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Ud probably be better aiming that question at a PC forum.

It's not worth installing Virtual PC as ur primary OS on a Mac - especially an Ibook, whch has pretty low specs.


----------



## kenneth2k1 (Oct 9, 2003)

CodeShark said:


> What PC laptops would you guys recommend. I'm thinking along the lines of something that's at least 2.5ghz with 512 ram, but the thing is I want something that also looks nice like an ibook. ANy ideas?


iBooks are a lot better of a deal than they used to be. The 14 incher with the SuperDrive is a good deal at 1500 boodles. Up the RAM if you can though. If you're looking for something that looks nice, you can't beat the powerbook G4, but you gotta dig deep in your pockets for thatone. The Sony Vaio S series comes close but look at the specs. You're talking about a 1.7 Pentium M which is pretty good...but compared to a 1.33 G4 i'll take the G4 anyday.


----------



## JayTheHun (Jun 26, 2002)

You can also use the iBook to Remote Desktop onto your PC. It's free and would give you the same functionality. I suspect the performance would be better also.


----------

